#ubuntu-ge 2011-01-31
<arabuli> გამარჯობა
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> გაუმარჯოს!
<arabuli> დღეს რამდენიმე წინადადება ვთარგმნე და მაინტერესებდა სწორად ვაკეთებ თუ არა :D
<DrAcid> ოკ, ვნახავ ;)
<DrAcid> იცი რას ვეჩალიჩები?
<DrAcid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9Rk
<DrAcid> მაგარი რამ უნდა იყოს
<DrAcid> ჯერ ვერ ავამუშავე, კოდის აშენებაა საჭირო
<DrAcid> ძლივს ავამუშავე
<DrAcid> :P
<DrAcid> მარა კამერა ჯერ ვერ მივასწავლე
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> უფ
<DrAcid> სულ გამიხურდა სახე
<DrAcid> ბლინ
<DrAcid> ახლავე ვნახავ
<DrAcid> ;)
<DrAcid> შენს ნათარგმნს
<arabuli> :D ბევრი არაფერია ჯერ
<DrAcid> არაუშავს, მთავარია გემო გაუგო :P
<arabuli> ხო :)
<arabuli> და რა მაინტერესებს სხვისი შემოთავაზებული წინადადება თუ სწორად მიმაჩნია იმას დავუსვა წინ თოლია?
<arabuli> :D
<DrAcid> ის გამოტოვე. ან მონიშნე და დაუსვი თოლია. ;)
<DrAcid> აი, ერთზე გამოგრჩა თოლია
<DrAcid> მაგრამ არაუშავს
<arabuli> :( მაინც
<DrAcid> ;)
<DrAcid> სწორად გქონია ნათარგმნი
<arabuli> კარგია :)
<DrAcid> ყოჩაღ
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> აბა კიდე მივამატებ ეხლა რამეს :)
<DrAcid> დესკტოპ == სამუშაო მაგიდა ჯობია
<arabuli> ახალი შემოთავაზება უნდა გავაკეთო ხომ? თუ ჩასწორებაც შემიძლია?
<DrAcid> კი
<DrAcid> პირველზე
<DrAcid> :P
<DrAcid> ჩასწორება არა
<DrAcid> სამწუხაროდ
<DrAcid> (ყოველ შემთხვევაში მე არ მინახავს)
<arabuli> :D
<DrAcid> თუ აღმოაჩენ, მითხაარი რა
<DrAcid> ოფისში ფაილები და დასტები ხომ მაგიდაზე გიდევს და არა დაფაზე?
<DrAcid> ;)
<arabuli> :D მართალი ხარ
<arabuli> Chromium Helper ესეთი რაღაცეები ვთარგმნო?
<DrAcid> პრინციპში არა, მაგრამ ეს ხომ დამხმარეა. ქრომიუმში მე ასეთი რამ არ მინახავს....
<DrAcid> სად არის თუ იცი?
<arabuli> არც მე არ მინახავს
<DrAcid> აქ ხომ ქრომიუმ OS-ის ნაწილებიცაა
<DrAcid> oO
<arabuli> ხო :D მართლა სანამ არ დასრულდება თარგმნა ვერ გავსინჯავთ როგორია ქართულად? :D
<DrAcid> პრინციპში ვერა. რამეს მოვიფიქრებ
<DrAcid> შეიძლება ვთარგმნოთ 100-100 სტრიქონი და მერე ეგრევე დავადასტუროთ(შევამოწმოთ)
<DrAcid> დადასტურებულები შემდეგ სინქრონიზაციაზე უნდა შევიდეს
<DrAcid> წესით.
<DrAcid> :(
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> ზოგიერთი(პრობლემატური) დარჩება
<arabuli> Web apps ითარგმნება? თუ კი როგორ? :D
<DrAcid> მე შემოვთავაზებდი Web პროგრამებს
<DrAcid> და სხვებიც რომ შემოგვიერთდებიან, ვისაუბროთ მაგ თემაზე
<arabuli> ოკ ეგრე ვთარგმნი
<DrAcid> ალბათ ამ კვირაში დავნიშნავ შეხვედრას.
<DrAcid> აქვე
<arabuli> სულ სამი კაცი ვართ ხო?
<DrAcid> ჯერ ჯერობით
<DrAcid> ხომ ხედავ, ფორუმში ხალხი არ აქტიურობს
<arabuli> ხო :(
<DrAcid> ერთი არის კიდევ
<DrAcid> ტოვებს ვარიანტებს
<arabuli> რატო?
<DrAcid> მივწერე გუშინ
<DrAcid> ვნახოთ რას იზამს
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> რა რატომ?
<arabuli> არა, არაფერი :D სხვანაირად გავიგე :D
<DrAcid> ააა
<DrAcid>  :D
<DrAcid> არაუშავს, ხდება ხოლმე ;)
<arabuli> საშინელებაა სიცხე :D
<DrAcid> გეთანხმები!
<DrAcid> მეც ვერ ვიტან. თავი და მუხლები მტკივდება
<DrAcid> დაბალ სიცხეზეც
<DrAcid> :(
<DrAcid> ამიტომ თბილად ვცდილობ ჩავიცვა
<arabuli> :) მე თავი და ყელი მტკივა :D
<DrAcid> ოოო, ბედნიერო
<DrAcid> :D
<arabuli> :D
<DrAcid> მუხლები რომ გტკივა ვერც ჯდები და ვერც წვები
<DrAcid> მაინც გტკივა
<DrAcid> :D
<arabuli> ეუფ, არ მომსვლია ეგეთი რამ არასდროს (მგონი)
<arabuli> :D
<arabuli> Chromium OS გასინჯული გაქვს?
<DrAcid> :S
<DrAcid> ახლა როგორ ხარ?
<DrAcid> არა
<DrAcid> შენ?
<DrAcid> ვაპირებდი
<DrAcid> მაგრამ ვერ მოვიცალე
<arabuli> არც მე :D
<arabuli> ეხლა შედარებით კარგად ვარ :)
<DrAcid> კარგია!
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> ვირტუალურზე დავაყენებ რამდენიმე დღეში
<arabuli> ჯერ ჩემი ვინდოუსი მაქ გადასაყენებელი :D
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> ვინდოუსს რატომ ხმარობ?
<DrAcid> სხვანაირად ვიტყვი
<arabuli> რავი მივეჩვიე :D უბუნტუც მიყენია მაგრამ სიმართლე გითხარ ვერ გავუგე კარგად
<DrAcid> :P
<DrAcid> თავიდან ვერც მე
<DrAcid> მაგრამ მერე ძალიან შევეშვიე
<DrAcid> 2 თვის წინ ხომ საერთოდ მოვშალე
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> წინდა
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> თამაშები ცოტა ჭირს
<arabuli> ხო, მე კიდე ვერ ველევი ზოგიერთ თამაშს :D
<DrAcid> მაგრამ ამ ბოლო დროს ძალიან გააქტიურდა გეიმდევი
<DrAcid> აბა რომელს?
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> ფიფა, COD
<DrAcid> რომელი cod?
<DrAcid> wine-ში ბევრი თამაში ზვირფასად მუშაობს
<arabuli> უფრო ბლექ ოპსი :D
<DrAcid> ამის წინ ჩემი საყვარელი Mafia ისევ დავხურე
<DrAcid> black ops უნაკლოდ მუშაობს
<DrAcid> :P
<DrAcid> როგორც მახსოვს
<arabuli> ხო მაფიაც მაგარია
<DrAcid> starcraft 2-ც
<DrAcid> კაი
<DrAcid> მოდი მე გავალ
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> და შენ თუ რაიმე წინადადება გექნება
<DrAcid> იცი რაც უნდ ქნა ;)
<arabuli> :) ხო, კარგად აბა
<DrAcid> ან კითხვა
<DrAcid> აბა ჰე ;) (აქ ვიქნები)
<arabuli> ოკ
<arabuli> მოვალ ცოტა ხანში
